# FS: Rena SmartFilter 20



## Stu_H (Apr 21, 2010)

BNIB *Rena SmartFilter 20*....*$20.00*
like this:http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp17903/si2495877/cl0/renasmartfilter20

Please pm if interested.


----------



## Stu_H (Apr 21, 2010)

bump.............


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

pm sent for the XP3


----------



## Stu_H (Apr 21, 2010)

bump......


----------



## Stu_H (Apr 21, 2010)

bump.......


----------



## Stu_H (Apr 21, 2010)

bump...........


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

pmed for both


----------



## Stu_H (Apr 21, 2010)

bump.......


----------



## Stu_H (Apr 21, 2010)

still available


----------



## Stu_H (Apr 21, 2010)

bump....still for sale


----------



## Stu_H (Apr 21, 2010)

reduced price.


----------



## Stu_H (Apr 21, 2010)

bump................


----------



## Stu_H (Apr 21, 2010)

bump...............


----------

